# Overclocking Intel Pentium D 820 to 3GHz



## Glitched System (Mar 11, 2007)

Whats the possiblities if you overclock a ( See bellow ) to 3GHz, could that cause permanant damage the to the CPU?


Processor 1 (ID = 0)
Number of cores 2
Number of threads 2 (max 2)
Name Intel Pentium D 820
Codename SmithField
Specification Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
Package Socket 775 LGA (platform ID = 4h)
CPUID F.4.7
Extended CPUID F.4
Core Stepping B0
Technology 90 nm
Core Speed 2810.0 MHz (14.0 x 200.7 MHz)
Rated Bus speed 802.8 MHz
Stock frequency 2800 MHz
L1 Data cache 2 x 16 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
Trace cache 2 x 12 Kuops, 8-way set associative
L2 cache 2 x 1024 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size


----------



## freakshow (Mar 11, 2007)

you can get the 820 up to 3.8 even hit 4hz with good enough cooling i was running mines at 4ghz stable but it was getting to hot so i set it back down to 3.8ghz stable its all depends what your set up is and if u got enough cooling


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, I've got a 120mm fan in the back of my case, 60mm fan on side and front vents. On my CPU I've got a Coolmaster ( I think, can't remember ) It has a huge heatsink on it and 60mm fan.

Also, memory. DDR2-5300  333MHz


Can you tell me what cooling your using?


----------



## freakshow (Mar 11, 2007)

the memory might limit you on your overclock and is it stock cooling????


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 11, 2007)

Nope, I broke the old stock cpu fan. The 120mm in the back is a added fan. When I reboot for a driver update, I will tell you exactly what it is. I might install fans near the HDD too.


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 11, 2007)

Just confirmed it is a Cool master, Cost around $25.


----------



## anticlutch (Mar 11, 2007)

What are the idle temps at stock speeds?


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 12, 2007)

CPU Goes around 56 C  - 60 C   

Motherboard goes around 35 C


I just fixed my rear fan to blow the air our and I added a front fan to pull air in, it didn't do any different =(


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 12, 2007)

the pent d's are space heaters so you might need a better heatsink.


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I said screw it and I overclocked it to 3GHz

Temps;
Cpu: 58-66 C
HDD: 38 C


----------



## anticlutch (Mar 12, 2007)

those cpu temps are really dangerous... you need a good cpu heatsink ASAP.


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2007)

58-66c are ok for that chip, since it's basically 2x prescot cores. The problem is that there is no temperature monitoring on that chip. Cpu temperature is read from a thermal diode on the motherboard 'near' the cpu, so it's likely that the real temperature is 10c higher.

Download "panopsys throttlewatch". I guarantee you the chip will be throttling back, and you'll loose performance.

I once tried a Pentium D 805 in my testbed. Under high-end watercooling, the damn chip still broke over 65c @ 4ghz 1.7v. I put the chip in my brother's computer, which is unfortunately using stock cooling. ATM it's at 2.66ghz, and it gets to about 75c with Orthos. (Thermal Throttling disabled in bios)

My advice to you would be to buy an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro. That will see you get 3ghz or higher no problems.


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok, I got a can of Dust Off and used half can to blow out dust. Now it idles at 54C - 56C Using SpeedFan Program.


3.06 GHz


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 14, 2007)

How much further can I push my CPU its at 3.16 GHz right now

56-65 C using speed fan program


----------



## infrared (Mar 14, 2007)

wait a minute... did you say "idles" at 54c-56c???

We meant the 'load' temperature when you're using a stresstest program like orthos.

That is way too hot, seems to hot even for the stock intel cooler. Have you tried replacing the thermal grease for AS5 or Ceramique? I'd highly recommend it until you can get a decent heatsink.


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 14, 2007)

I just bought a new heatsink and fan, its a midsize heatsink with 4 wing like sqaures coming of it. =(


----------



## infrared (Mar 14, 2007)

ahh, what heatsink is it? or show us a picture if you're not sure.


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2007)

My prescott is 50c in the bios after i blew out all the air in the heatsink :/


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 14, 2007)

http://ghs-zombiemod.com/servers/heatsink.JPG
http://ghs-zombiemod.com/servers/heatsink2.JPG


Refresh if you get 403 forbidden


----------



## anticlutch (Mar 14, 2007)

Hm..it should be better than your stock heatsink, but how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 14, 2007)

24.50 Usd


----------



## anticlutch (Mar 14, 2007)

bleh.. for $10 more you could have gotten a much better hs 

Anyways... what temps do you get now (with the new heatsink)?


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 14, 2007)

Overclocked @ 3.1Ghz 

Idle: 58C Via SpeedFan Prog


I didn't buy it, my friends dad did. He sorta broke my old stock one =(


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 14, 2007)

Seems the issue was fixed =/

Let my comp run all night and I can't get the temp to go over 63C.


----------



## DarkMastyr (Mar 18, 2007)

Have any of you had weird issues with programs O.C.'ing above 3.2ghz or so (~230FSB).  Google Earth starts freaking out and becoming skippy, and my RKLauncher starts getting weird, too.  Basically a bunch of programs start acting up.  My setup looks like this:

Intel 820D watercooled with Swiftech Apex Ultra 220
Asus P5WD2-E
2x1GB OCZ Platinum Rev.1 PC6400


----------



## freakshow (Mar 18, 2007)

i haven't had any issues with my 820 even at 4ghz hmmmmmm odd have tried upping voltage on the CPU or the northbridge


----------



## DarkMastyr (Mar 18, 2007)

Haven't touched the northbridge voltage, but CPU I've taken up to 1.5V and it's the same deal.


----------



## freakshow (Mar 18, 2007)

what board r u using and have u ran orthos or any other stablility programs to see if its stable where u a currently at?


list your pc specs


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 18, 2007)

Mines @ 3.51 GHz now and its stable as ever.


----------



## DarkMastyr (Mar 18, 2007)

Using an Asus P5WD2-E Premium w/ 0604 BIOS.  The MCH is stock at I believe 1.50V.  It can go up to 1.65V I think.

My current fully stable and useable setup looks like this:
Intel D 820 @3.22GHz FSB 230 1.485V (CPU-Z reads up to 1.55V).  This is what I can get it up to without strange skippy things starting to occur.
2x1GB OCZ Platinum Rev. 1 PC6400 @DDR2-920 1:2 FSBRAM 2.2V 4-4-4-15
eVGA N515 7800GT
2x500W Dynex & Allied Power PSU's spliced together for simultaneous operation.  Peripherals are split between the two to minimize load on either.

CPU & GPU watercooled w/ Swiftech Apex 220 Ultra
I've got 4 120mm fans on the side of the case blowing on the mobo

I can run Rosetta pretty stably for the most part at my current speeds, although I will get a random reboot if I run it for more than a day or two continuously.  As a side note, if I run Rosetta, and even after I shut it down, my RKLauncher and iTunes videos start getting skippy until a reboot.

I've pushed it up to about 3.6-3.7GHz once, but the iTunes visualizer would crash on me at those speeds and programs like Google Earth would just go outta whack...  slow transfer speeds, messed up camera smoothness, inconsistent zoom etc.

As for my peripherals...
320GB Seagate 7200.10 Primary on ICH7-R
2x300GB Seagate 7200.9 in Raid 0 on ICH7-R
320GB Seagate 7200.10 on Marvell
Samsung SH-S183L on ICH7-R
NEC 3540A IDE
Generic Floppy


----------



## freakshow (Mar 18, 2007)

try upping the northbridge voltage i on my abit aw9d 975i chipset i was using 1.8v on it 
your is same chipset if im not mistaking i know on the 975i chipset u have up the voltage to get it stable good luck 


here is the highest i got on my Abit AW9D and my Pentium D 820 watercooled 4.3Ghz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=162682


----------



## DarkMastyr (Mar 18, 2007)

Tried that.  Took it up to the max of 1.65V.  No effect.  Couldn't even get it to be stable at 3.50ghz, and anything above 3.22ghz produced weird skipping issues.


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 18, 2007)

i had mine @ 3.64 GHz, wasn't  stable at all.


----------



## DarkMastyr (Mar 18, 2007)

freakshow, I see that you have a Revision B0 Stepping 7.  I have a Revision A0 Stepping 4.  I'm not sure how much is known about the revision/stepping potentials of the D series procs, but maybe I just have a really crappy 820?


----------



## freakshow (Mar 18, 2007)

DarkMastyr said:


> freakshow, I see that you have a Revision B0 Stepping 7.  I have a Revision A0 Stepping 4.  I'm not sure how much is known about the revision/stepping potentials of the D series procs, but maybe I just have a really crappy 820?



here check this out maybe there something there that will help you out
http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=461&p=0


----------



## Kristoff88 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi guys... I'm an utter n00b. I didn't know shit from shine when it came to CPU's, GPU's, overclocking, and bus whatevers as of two days ago. I've been doing alot of research though, and I've decided I want to try to ramp up the performance on my machine.

I've got money to spend on cooling kits, and maybe a new graphics card in a few months. Maybe.

I'm posting here because I'm running a Intel D 820, that 2.8GHz honey that it is. It's probably *small sigh* the strongest component of my system.

Intel D 820
GeForce 6600, 128 MBs
1 GB RAM
Intel D945GCZ mainboard

I'm finding that I'm only able to play the more recent games out there (C&C3) on essentially the lowest setting; though its wonderfully smooth there, I'd like to get a little more of of my system in terms of prettiness.

So I want to start with OCing up my Dual Core. But... How? I have been looking all over the internet for programs that'll help, but I'm finding pretty much nothing. Would the right thing to do be for me to try to work it out in BIOS? If so, how would I go about starting?

(And what the hell does BIOS stand for anyway... ;D)


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 31, 2007)

BASIC INPUT OUTPUT SYSTEM or something.


Use a program such as Systool to overclock. I wouldn't go over 3.5GHz because you might expierence system hangs or images be distorted


Also, include your max FSB


----------



## Kristoff88 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply, bro.

Lets see... CPU-Z says that my Rated FSB is 800 and Bus Speed is 200. I'm not sure where I would find the max FSB information if what I just provided isn't it.

Also, my mainboard tab says my max supported multiplier is x16. Is that an issue or no?


----------



## DarkMastyr (Mar 31, 2007)

your best bet if you want gaming performance is to upgrade your video card.  it's your 6600 that's holding you back.  OCing your cpu isn't going to give the dramatic effect you're looking for.  my 7800gt runs c&c3 at max settings, including AA, with no slowdown.


----------



## Kristoff88 (Mar 31, 2007)

That is a strong endorsment sir, I'm going to look into that. Supposing I do upgrade my video card, would it still be worthwhile to clock up the D core?


----------



## DarkMastyr (Mar 31, 2007)

you can.  there's no harm.  depends on your luck with your D core.  my 820 is apparently a piece of crap that won't oc above 3.2ghz without freaking out, and i've tried everything.  in the end you might get some increase in fps.  i wouldn't go start dumping $100-$200 on water cooling or other fancy types of cooling just to o.c. though (if you're doing it to decrease noise, that's another issue).  but whatever you can pull off with your cooling you have now would be just fine.


----------



## Kristoff88 (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got a plus size after market fan that feeds the main unit, but the only other cooling i'd put into it were a couple of 20 dollar fans, if it needed it. Anyway, I'm going to try this Systool thing to play around with the clockin'.


----------



## anticlutch (Mar 31, 2007)

If you can, I'd suggest switching out the motherboard for something that is a bit more OC-friendly... overclocking through Systool is nice but the best way to do it is through the BIOS. But of course, like DarkMastyr said, a nice graphics card will give you more in terms of eye candy in games than any amount of overclocking will give you so get a nice card ASAP!


----------



## Kristoff88 (Mar 31, 2007)

*plays new guy card*

How do I access the BIOS when I restart my comptuer?


----------



## anticlutch (Mar 31, 2007)

Usually its the delete key or F8, but it depends on the motherboard... you should take a look in the manual


----------



## Kristoff88 (Mar 31, 2007)

Gracias.


----------



## andrei22 (Jan 6, 2011)

*overclocking pentium d 820*



anticlutch said:


> What are the idle temps at stock speeds?



hi Name is Andrei, new to this forum site, but im a keen pc builder, hobby that is. 

anyway, im running a pentium D 820 cpu, i have managed to overclock this from 2.8ghz to 3.58ghz, running stable so far,idle temps around 46c which is good,


----------



## andrei22 (Jan 6, 2011)

*pentium d 820 overclock*

hi im new to this forum, the name Andrei

well, im running at the moment a pentium D 820 cpu and i have managed to overclock from 2.8ghz stock to 3.58ghz running stable so far with ide temps around 46c,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2011)

I had a Pentium D 820 last year that would do 4ghz stable with only a .05v increase from stock! even tho it was at 4ghz, a C2D E3100 or so would still rape it.


----------

